# Streaming Logic on Twitch



## Billy Palmer (May 25, 2019)

I'm going to start broadcasting logic sessions on Twitch!
I use a macbook with an external monitor for Logic.

Which free Broadcasting Applications would people recommend for a beginner? I have an external mic for chat. What kind of set-ups have people used for routing audio? 

I'm sure this will take a lot of trial and error and perfecting - any ideas/tips appreciated!


----------



## Ashermusic (May 25, 2019)

OBS.


----------



## Billy Palmer (May 25, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> OBS.


I'll start there - cheers


----------

